# Who said you can't fight Hemangiosarcoma!?!?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Some good veggies are broccoli, spinach and kale. Good luck to you. The Golden community needs some hope.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am thrilled to read that you are having success. We have lost 4 goldens to Hemangiosarcoma. We did use a holistic approach and for one of our boys I think we did get another year unfortunately our others did not get much time. We did not have the same plan that you are using so I am saving it. Hopefully I will never need it. I did add curcumin to our routine. Have you heard whether or not the mushroom might be good as a preventative???? I am cheering you on!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah!! Way to go Brodie!!

I am currently in the thick fog of not knowing where to turn or what to order so your post is very helpful to me. You sound as though you have a found a great supportive guide.

We chose to discontinue our fish oil treatment but you're saying that it is ok. Fish oil can possibly facilitate bleeds but it can also be helpful for clotting. I'm so confused!

Wishing you lots of continued success!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like you have an awesome plan for Brodie!!!

My Reno has been fighting hemangiosarcoma for 16.5 months. We have essentially kept his meals and supplements the same as we did prior to his diagnosis in June of last year. He is fed kibble in the morning and raw at night. Sadly, I think the cancer is starting to catch up with him.

I will be praying for Brodie to have many more months with her family!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Sounds like you have an awesome plan for Brodie!!!
> 
> My Reno has been fighting hemangiosarcoma for 16.5 months. We have essentially kept his meals and supplements the same as we did prior to his diagnosis in June of last year. He is fed kibble in the morning and raw at night. Sadly, I think the cancer is starting to catch up with him.
> 
> I will be praying for Brodie to have many more months with her family!!!


You have done an incredible job with Reno's life span after diagnosis. Congratulations to you. I hope you have lots of quality time left.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Lots of hugs and belly scratches to Reno. I hope you have a lot more days with him..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that you have much more time with your beloved Brodie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a great plan, thanks for sharing. Never give up, keep fighting. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet boy.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Way to go, taking the active approach with what you are doing. I hope all turns out well and you get much more time with him. I also have a dog with cancer and been hopeful with the use of Essiac Tea, turmeric and Flaxseed oil and cottage cheese. It has been 10 months since her diagnosis and the vet telling me I probably only had about 4 months left with her. Thanking the good Lord above that she is doing well, hoping for much more time with her. Hugs to you and Brodie ( I have a Brody too). Keep us posted!


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks to all for your kind words. Brodie is only 7 years old and we can't imagine life without her. 

Laurie - 16.5 months is fantastic and very encouraging. Everyone told us 2-4 months, but we refuse to give up.

Doug - Yes, our Holistic Vet said to keep her on the fish oil (it is good for many, many reasons). As long as the dosage is not excessive, it is okay. I was also confused if I should continue fish oil prior to seeing the Holistic Vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, I hope your girl is doing well. Many prayers on the way to your place.


----------

